# Everclear to Ethanol



## powders101 (Dec 23, 2011)

By: Dr.D

*Everclear to Ethanol (90% alcohol to 100%)*


If you want to have your everclear become a much more effective solvent, follow these instructions:

Even the small %H2O in Everclear can be a problem for high concentrations. Absolute 200pf ethanol holds twice as much hormone as 190pf Everclear. It's easy to make absolute alcohol, just run your everclear through a desiccator, like silica or anhydrous MgSO4 (Epsom salt oven dried @ 400'F for about 6-12hr) supported on a few coffee filters. Then cap it back up and keep the lid on tight when not in use.

The solutions you prepare with it will not be opaque any longer. Just make sure the crystals (Epsom salt) are widely distributed as to not touch each other in the baking, or else they can merge and you have to break up the chucks which generates a lot of fine dust. It still works, but use a few more coffee filters in that case. Or a Whatman#2 or 40 ashless paper if you have one. Just a slow pour is good enough, I've done it fast and it still works too. Those MgSO4 crystals are pretty thirsty when in the anhydrous form. No water gets by them. If the capacity gets maxed, they just stop up the process, and no more alcohol flows, so you'll know if you need to replace the crystals.


----------

